# Best place to get an insert replaced??



## Nathanfont (Jul 11, 2019)

I had an insert fall out of one of the eyes on one of my FTU rods that holds my 30w I am from out of state and will be in the navarre/destin area for about a week and a half is there anyone/anywhere that can get me fixed up so I can fish it?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

You're going to have to get the entire guide replaced, can't replace just the ring.

Most B&T shops can handle this type of repair. Half Hitch in Navarre would be my first stop, if they can't do it then they'll know who can. There is also Broxon Outdoors in Navarre too.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup, replace the guide.


----------

